# Looking for Advice.



## Starrman (Nov 27, 2014)

I want a compound bow that I can set up for hunting and competitive shooting. 
I have been looking at the Mathews HTR and the Hoyt Carbon zt 34. 
Thoughts?


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I have shoot both and I feel the HTR is a very accurate bow and would be my choice.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Visit xtremecustombowstrings.com and click on Choosing a bow. Ed


----------

